# Cedar Glen Bees



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm not sure what whet wrong, but I ordered from them last month and received my packages last friday. If you call their main phone # you will get a recording with their cell #, and I got them everytime I called the cell. 

Camp


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I dealt with Cedar Glens last year and they were great. I decided not to buy from them this year cause they changed who they bought bees from but I decided to drive there this morning to pick up some queens. They had about three dozen or so packages outside under a tarp. Mind you, it was 33 degrees out this morning. He uncovered the tarp and 3/4 of the bees where dead. It was a sad sight. He said he was going to hive these bees (the packages). I am not sure if he saw that 3/4s of the bees were dead in each package. Yikes!!! 

I did end up getting 1 russian queen, a carni and a few buckfest queens. 

Still the same old nice people but it was a sad site to see bees left out in the cold and not in the garage and that sooo many of them have died.


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree, I wouln't of left them outside like that, but are they dead? Maybe not. Check out the "frozen queen back to life" thread up in the forum and I've got posts there as to what happened to my packages from cedar glen. After my experience with them I'm quessing you take those packages in where it's warm and they'll be ok. 

Camp


----------



## manbee (Sep 22, 2003)

*beeless*

you lucky dog you got bees from betterbee.........me i'm still beeless, like they say bees or no bees from betterbee......or should i say no betterbeeeeeeeee


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I am pretty sure I know what dead bees look like. A pile on the bottom of the package, not moving at all, and semlling bad... trust me, they were dead.


----------

